# Goat Pen Flooring



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay so i've been reasearching a lot, but everything I find is about Goat _Barns_.. I really need ideas for goat _pen_ flooring.

I was looking into pouring concrete but it's just too expensive. I like the idea of Pea grave, but I can't find any for sale near me, and well I don't understand how it would make it easier to rake up the manure.

I really need ideas and soon because my doe is due to kid in less than a month.

So right now my biggest idea is sand.. My pen is 25 ft by 75 ft. So it's 1875 sq. ft.

Please help me!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Plain ordinary dirt with either shavings or hay/straw over the top is best in my opinion. The shavings/straw/hay gives a nice cushy place to lay and is easily scooped/forked out to clean, the dirt absorbs urine and helps to deodorize. You can put down a little stall dry first to help even more.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just saw it was for the pen. Just plain dirt works best here as well.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah that's what we have right now, but where I live it gets extremely soggy and it's smelly and sticky, and makes their hooves turn out because they have no solid surfaces to stand on, so I think I may just get sand and load it up.. and then put some filled in pallets as hard surfaces.

I think it will absorb the moisture well and I can fashion a shovel to help pick up the manure without picking up the sand.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Becareful with sand, I know it can cause blockages in our horses if they eat off the ground where there is to much sand. I would assume it could cause problems for goats too. If you have a good landscape company they may have so ideas as to local products that could help!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah yes I am considering that. I usually feed from hay racks and bowls so I'm hoping that it wouldn't be a huge problem for them.

I also just got my mom to consider having somebody pour a concrete slab. It will probably cover most of the pen. A concrete slab would be what I would lean towards the most probably.

I would cover the concrete with a nice layer of straw so they would have more warmth and protection. I would also sweep out all the hay and replace it every month or so. 

What are your thoughts? Anything I should consider?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure about concrete, it tends to be expensive here. Maybe call and find out about other products that might help with the mud or grasses that could be planted to help keep the mud down. There might be cheaper alternatives than concrete, maybe concrete under enclosures... Not a lot of help just ideas....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to have concrete floor in my small goat shed, but I didn't like it...too stinky.. Now I have dirt floor - much better. How about wood chips?


----------

